# Want to buy: LSB/plastic basket stretcher



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2015)

We're building a replica beach patrol truck for my radio stations and need a plastic LSB and maybe a basket/stoles type stretcher. These are props only and won't be ever used for patient care

Got anything in the used equipment closet?

Help me out!

It's going on this truck: (there's currently a surfboard and rack on it and it's getting a light bar next week) We use this for station promo events on the beach.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 12, 2015)

Radio station....? New line of work?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 12, 2015)

CANMAN said:


> Radio station....? New line of work?



Actually old line of work. I've been working in both radio and EMS since the 80s. My goal was, if I wasn't successful in radio by 1991, I'd give up and become a medic full time. Luckily radio was very good to me, but I had a period of career burnout hit and left radio full time in 2008 to become a medic. I got sucked back in last year, and but I'm still (at the moment) working per diem as a medic. Now I manage a group of radio stations and oversee several in a corporate programming role.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 12, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> Actually old line of work. I've been working in both radio and EMS since the 80s. My goal was, if I wasn't successful in radio by 1991, I'd give up and become a medic full time. Luckily radio was very good to me, but I had a period of career burnout hit and left radio full time in 2008 to become a medic. I got sucked back in last year, and but I'm still (at the moment) working per diem as a medic. Now I manage a group of radio stations and oversee several in a corporate programming role.



Damn that's awesome man congrats! Glad to hear things are going well. I am gonna tackle additional school and most likely go the CRNA route myself. Good luck in your search for gear.


----------



## Bullets (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey, still need a LSB? Ive got a plastic one thats got a curve on it so we cant use it for patient care. We are just gonna throw it out otherwise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2015)

Bullets said:


> Hey, still need a LSB? Ive got a plastic one thats got a curve on it so we cant use it for patient care. We are just gonna throw it out otherwise.




I do...


----------

